# Proper way to feed "frozen blood worms"



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

Went to the pet store to get a new water heater and water filters. At the same time, picked up some frozen blood worms for the fish as well as the two albino frogs I have in there. Very small frogs. Maybe 2 inches the most. What is the proper way to use these frozen blood worms? Right now I am under the assumption to thaw them and then drop them into the tank and watch them enjoy their dinner?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i feed frozen brine shrimp to my ADF and i hand feed him. Mostly i do this because ifi dont my fish will eat it all and the frog doesnt get any...however the thaw and drop method would work fine as long at your are sure everyone is given their fair share.


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

molliefan09 said:


> i feed frozen brine shrimp to my ADF and i hand feed him. Mostly i do this because ifi dont my fish will eat it all and the frog doesnt get any...however the thaw and drop method would work fine as long at your are sure everyone is given their fair share.



Hand feed the frog? I mean no disrespect, I just am completely new to the "frog" but how do you hand feed him? Just as it sounds, literally, hand feed it? Hold it so he can eat it?


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok there is NO WAY I can hand feed these mofo's (hahah). They sit there at the top of the water, just looking at it...waiting...waiting...then when I don't expect it.....*BAM!!!* they jump so quickly and take it out of my fingers that it friggen makes me jump hahah. its hilarious. I just thawed the entire "tablet" and scattered it through out the tank.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol.....yes i do literally hand feed my frog, i hold it between my thumb and pointer finger and just infront of him and he does the same thing....he jumps at it. Usually if my guy is sitting at the top of my tank ijust gently push him down to the substrate......do you have the albino african clawed frog???


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I thaw the worms in a shot glass with some tank water. I use a pipette to target feed certain fish. You can pick some up at a craft store or Dr. Fosters. Disposable Pipettes

For larger worms, you may need to cut the end off.


----------



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

all i usually do is thaw then out in a glass of tank water and add them in to the tank from various places.. the waer flow seems to spread them pretty well and the fish love it..


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

statenfish said:


> all i usually do is thaw then out in a glass of tank water and add them in to the tank from various places.. the waer flow seems to spread them pretty well and the fish love it..


 
i used to do this too and if your frogs are able to eat this way great...i just switched to the hand feeding because my fish would eat all the brineshrimp and not let my frog get any


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

molliefan09 said:


> lol.....yes i do literally hand feed my frog, i hold it between my thumb and pointer finger and just infront of him and he does the same thing....he jumps at it. Usually if my guy is sitting at the top of my tank ijust gently push him down to the substrate......do you have the albino african clawed frog???


I believe they are. According to the pictures, they look the same. They do have claws with black nails. They are really cool. Do you have any suggestions as to how to make them happy in the tank? Meaning, what do they like? Coverage, caves? plants? What do they prefer? I will take a picture of my tank and post it up so you can see how it looks. When you had feed him, he does not bite your fingers?



Twistersmom said:


> I thaw the worms in a shot glass with some tank water. I use a pipette to target feed certain fish. You can pick some up at a craft store or Dr. Fosters. Disposable Pipettes
> 
> For larger worms, you may need to cut the end off.


That is a very great idea with the pipette. I will start doing this with tank water as well. My first time (about an hour ago) I just placed the frozen blood worm tablet (pretty decent size) on top of a business card and let it thaw out by the heater, then just plopped it into the water and it went all over. (after i tried hand feeding him)


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

The only thingi have to add is that you may want to strain it in a brine-shrimp net before you feed. The 'juice' does nothing but pollute the tank. In fact, I thaw mine in seconds simply by popping a cube intothe net then running it under hot water.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

yes, frogs like hiding places...i have a small piece of driftwood i use as a cave with a big ball of java moss attached to it and he spends most of his time in the moss unless its feeding time. he also enjoys hanging out floating up top or in the bottom corner but seems much happier since the addtion of the wood and moss. do some more reading on the clawed frogs as they can get rather large and are aggressive. the african dwarf frogs are MUCH smaller and not aggressive.....my ADF doesnt have a big enough mouth to really do any damage but yes, he does nip my fingers when trying to retrieve the food from them


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

molliefan09 said:


> yes, frogs like hiding places...i have a small piece of driftwood i use as a cave with a big ball of java moss attached to it and he spends most of his time in the moss unless its feeding time. he also enjoys hanging out floating up top or in the bottom corner but seems much happier since the addtion of the wood and moss. do some more reading on the clawed frogs as they can get rather large and are aggressive. the african dwarf frogs are MUCH smaller and not aggressive.....my ADF doesnt have a big enough mouth to really do any damage but yes, he does nip my fingers when trying to retrieve the food from them


Do you have any sites with information that you would recommend me to read?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Our Tropical Fish Profiles has a page on the ADF. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/african-dwarf-frog/


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

African Clawed Frog Housing and Feeding 
there is a lot of info out there but some has info i dont know if it is totally true, this a a good site that i found to havesome pretty good info


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> Our Tropical Fish Profiles has a page on the ADF. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/african-dwarf-frog/



Will that info apply to the albino frog to?


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

How often should I feed them blood worms?

Also, the picture on that site Mollie, the last one..Those frogs are huge!!! Are these albino ones going to get that bag??? If they do, I hope it takes years!!


----------

